# Bag Boy Revolving Bag?



## Mike-A (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyone out there bought one? I like the idea, but the club locking mechanism looks a little rough on club shafts. If anyone has any info good, bad or whatever it would be appreciated...:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My regular weekend partner's brother uses one. I've only seen it once, but it seemed to work as advertised and looked like it was well made.


----------



## xiphos (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike-A said:


> Anyone out there bought one? I like the idea, but the club locking mechanism looks a little rough on club shafts. If anyone has any info good, bad or whatever it would be appreciated...:dunno:


I have used the bag a little in a local golf store and I do not think that the bag would hurt the shaft. I doubt that Bag Boy would make something that would damage the shafts.I think the bag is pretty sweet, not that I would use one. (I walk a lot) If you get one make sure it is the one that has the grip lock technology that is awesome and it beats the shaft lock. Combine the two and it is a sweet bag.


----------

